# ערוץ ממומן



## Ali Smith

שלום

פרוקסי זה עשוי להציג ערוץ ממומן ברשימת הציאטים שלך. זה לא יחשוף שום דבר מתעבורת הטלגרם שלך.

My translation: This proxy may place a...slope in your list of chats. This will not peel anything from your Telegram traffic.

What does ערוץ ממומן mean?

Also, I know יחשוף means "peels" (from Qal חשׂף 'to peel/strip/draw (water)") but is it pronounced yakhsof or yakhasof?

אני מודה לכם מאוד


----------



## Abaye

This proxy may show/present a financed* channel in your chat list. This will not expose anything of your Telegram traffic.
*financed - commercial etc.
לוחות נטיית הפועל - האקדמיה ללשון העברית - חשף


----------



## JAN SHAR

I expect "This proxy" to be הפרוקסי זה. Why is there no ה?


----------



## Drink

There are two ways to say "this": The standard way is הפרוקסי הזה (notice the _two_ definite articles). This is standard in Modern Hebrew and is also the Biblical Hebrew form.

The second way is פרוקסי זה (note the lack of _both_ of the definite articles). This originates from Mishnaic Hebrew and in Modern Hebrew it imparts formality.


----------



## amikama

Wouldn't ערוץ ממומן be "sponsored channel"?


----------



## Abaye

amikama said:


> Wouldn't ערוץ ממומן be "sponsored channel"?


Yes, this is apparently a better English term.


----------



## Ali Smith

amikama said:


> ממומן


Thanks! What are its root letters and binyan?


----------



## Drink

Root is ממן (secondary derivation from ממון), pu'al participle.


----------



## JAN SHAR

A few things I wanted to say:

יחשוף does come from חשף meaning 'to peel/strip/draw water' but those meanings are from the Bible. In modern Hebrew it means 'to expose'. And יחשוף is pronounced yakhsof, just like יחשוב yakhsob.

ערוץ meant 'slope' in the Bible but in modern Hebrew it means 'channel'.

להציג meant 'to set/place' in the Bible but in modern Hebrew it means 'to display'.

מָמוֹן is an Aramaic loanword meaning 'money'. I think its roots are מ-י-ן, just like מין 'species, sort'.


----------



## Ali Smith

JAN SHAR said:


> A few things I wanted to say:
> 
> יחשוף does come from חשף meaning 'to peel/strip/draw water' but those meanings are from the Bible. In modern Hebrew it means 'to expose'. And יחשוף is pronounced yakhsof, just like יחשוב yakhsob.
> 
> ערוץ meant 'slope' in the Bible but in modern Hebrew it means 'channel'.
> 
> להציג meant 'to set/place' in the Bible but in modern Hebrew it means 'to display'.
> 
> מָמוֹן is an Aramaic loanword meaning 'money'. I think its roots are מ-י-ן, just like מין 'species, sort'.


Thanks. However, when a Qal verb is I-guttural, its prefix-conjugation is either of the יַעֲמֹד-type or the יֶחֱזַק-type. Verbs like יַחְשֹׁב and יֶהְדַּר are the exception, not the rule. Is יחשוף another exception then?


----------



## Drink

This is not accurate. And anyway, we are discussing Modern Hebrew here, not Biblical.


----------

